
Buffon's Needle Problem - peterapps
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffon%27s_needle_problem
======
dajohnson89
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21101721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21101721)

~~~
kchamplewski
Dupe of what?

You've linked to the same post.

~~~
toosangiforthis
Every post is a dupe of itself. We don't need any more posts on HN

